# Favorite soft plastic for largemouth?



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

What's your favorite soft plastics for largemouth in lakes around ohio? My go to bait is a zoom finesse worm in junebug color with a 3/8 oz bullet weight above it on a 1/0 worm hook. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

4.5" flipping tube texas rigged on a 5/0 hook and 3/8 oz of tungsten.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

4" Easy Shiner on a 1/16oz 3/0 ball head.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow ..... tough choice. Very tough choice. If I only had two rods out on the deck of the boat, and one had a 4" Texas rigged tube, and the other had a Reaction Innovations 4.20 Sweet Beaver, I wouldn't care which rod I picked up. With the tube I'd be using a 4/0 Trokar TK 190 tube hook. With the Sweet Beaver I'd be using a 4/0 Owner Wide Gap Plus hook. 

But if I could use one and only one soft plastic bait for large mouth, I'd go the same basic route that Buckzye did. I'd choose a 4 1/2" Strike King Shadalicious hollow bodied swim bait in Blue Gizzard Shad on an Owner or a Trokar weighted swim bait hook. IMO that would be the most versatile soft plastic you could have.


----------



## delaware*fish*freak (May 28, 2012)

Bassbme said:


> Wow ..... tough choice. Very tough choice. If I only had two rods out on the deck of the boat, and one had a 4" Texas rigged tube, and the other had a Reaction Innovations 4.20 Sweet Beaver, I wouldn't care which rod I picked up. With the tube I'd be using a 4/0 Trokar TK 190 tube hook. With the Sweet Beaver I'd be using a 4/0 Owner Wide Gap Plus hook.
> 
> But if I could use one and only one soft plastic bait for large mouth, I'd go the same basic route that Buckzye did. I'd choose a 4 1/2" Strike King Shadalicious hollow bodied swim bait in Blue Gizzard Shad on an Owner or a Trokar weighted swim bait hook. IMO that would be the most versatile soft plastic you could have.


What color sweet beaver is your favorite?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

In one word...SENKO.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

delaware*fish*freak said:


> What color sweet beaver is your favorite?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Depending on water color, either Penetration, or Roadkill


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I haven't fished a soft plastic yet this year, but I might try one this afternoon when I go fishing. Maybe I'll have a favorite by the days end.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

BassB, have you tried the kinky beavers yet? I like dirty Sanchez and hematoma colors, got a pack of each, but haven't tried them out enough to get confidence in them.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

stak45dx1 said:


> BassB, have you tried the kinky beavers yet? I like dirty Sanchez and hematoma colors, got a pack of each, but haven't tried them out enough to get confidence in them.


Stak... no I haven't tried the Kinky Beaver yet. I've been using Baby Brush Hogs when I want to use a creature bait with action legs. I do like the idea of the thicker edge along the outside of the Kinky Beaver's flappers though. They probably have a nice action on the fall. I bet it would make a great jig trailer. I'm surprised they don't offer it in as many colors as their regular Sweet Beavers. I like their Dirty Sanchez color too. As well as their Big Texan color.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

All I'm saying is take a look at 3 things...Keitech 5.8" swing impact FAT, Keitech Mad Wag, and Keitech Salty Core Tube.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

5 inch Yum Dinger, Bama Bug color, texas rigged on a 3/0 Gammi wide gap hook and 3/16 Tungsten weight.


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

+1 Leeabu only I use the Carolina Pumpkin Chartreuse 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boxer (Dec 11, 2012)

A must have plastic lure SENKO!!!


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

robertj298 said:


> In one word...SENKO.





boxer said:


> A must have plastic lure SENKO!!!


Me three .


----------



## brianl90 (Jun 24, 2011)

pumpkin green Senko no w/ a weight 5/o hook


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Zoom trick worm.Real versatile.Any soft Plastic worms will work.Old School and always effective.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Senko's are the great equalizer.... so simple, but deadly!


----------



## squarebill (May 21, 2013)

No way i can just pick one... top 3: baby brush hog watermelon red flake, yum wooly beaver in bream color, wacky rigged senko in pearl white or pumpkinseed.


----------



## dinkcatcher (Jul 4, 2009)

Can't beat venom lures dream craw or tubes


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## redhotbuzz (Dec 2, 2004)

Rage Spacemonkey black with blue flakes


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

Zoom Fluke! Weightless


----------

